# Poison Oak St Haunted House Video 2008



## poison

Here is a peek into my unhinged & disturbing world of halloween.
I hand build all the animations and a lot of the props.
This was my 13th year.

Enjoy!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Fantastic job! I've seen some of your stuff before.. Really awesome work!
.


----------



## poison

*Poison Oak St Hauntd House 2008*

Here is a youtube link just in case you cant get on facebook.
But i must say the facebook video compression is MUCH better then youtube!!


----------



## poison

Thanks man!


----------



## Lagrousome

Bravo! Bravo!
Really enjoyed seeing your video.
You have quite the talent!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That sound track was out of this world! And the props - those jumping spiders and the dog were total creep-outs, along with the rest of the unsavory crew.

Loved the narration by the world-weary skellie!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Very high Creep Factor!!! great stuff!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*stands and applauds.....what a great haunt!!!!!


----------



## pyro

DAM


----------



## jabberwocky

You need help................ no seriously, if you ever need help let me know.

My hat tips to you.


----------



## ghost37

That video is great. I am in awe!! Your props are fantastic. I would love to own props like that in my haunt. I am not that talented!


----------



## Lilly

Welcome Poison
glad you joined
Great Vid ..Greater Work!!
very talented indeed!
awesome stuff Adam..


----------



## Spooky1

Great video & haunt poison! I loved the ghoul flying/flinging about. Excellent voice over too.


----------



## rottincorps

Fantastic ........Time to step it up around here......I've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Very well done! I wish I could see your setup in person! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

...but the pointy-toothed skelly never told use what he was building in there! LOL!

Enjoyed the video and uh DANG! What was that ghosty thing jumping around?

I have a slightly used Gemmy Stirring Witch that has screwed up audio and eyes that don't work to trade for anything you might not want any more....oh and $10 of pocket change. Oh heck, I'll throw in my Donna the Dead. It works if you wiggle the AC cord.


----------



## besta

*awesome*

WOW...talk about a haunt !!!!!....the bar has been raised...great job


----------



## Revenant

_DAMN_. That, my friend, is one serious House O' Toyz. Do you just take everything that hasn't been shipped yet and hook it up around your house? lol

I assume the VO for the hanging skelly was you... sounds like the younger (80s era) Don LaFontaine. And the script/poetry was awesome lol "He has no friends, but he gets a lot of mail... I bet he did a little time in jail..." heheh... in addition to your sound FX and animatronics you should write film trailers.

That was way cool. Now I need to get an account on facebook so I can see the better version of the vid.

Go Adam Go!


----------



## scream1973

I love the flailing ghost


----------



## poison

*Wooow!*

Thanks everyone for your inspiring responses.

The flying thing is actually a VAMPIRESS and she is on a double pivot system. That is by far my favorite and most complicated build. I got the rig idea from VILE THINGS. Eric is an amazing and creative builder.

The Video doesn't even come close to the in person experience. Its a really freaky show.:xbones:


----------



## scourge999

Now that was entertaining! going to watch again BYE!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah...I thought Vampiress was darned freaky. YIKES!

I am with Rev..I need to look up my Facebook password and look at the better video. 

"What is he building in there?" I love that! The script was entertaining. Glad to have you here and looking forward to more of your posts!


----------



## poison

Thanks everyone. It was a ton of fun to put together.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

It was like a train wreck... I didn't want to watch, but couldn't help it. Not my personal style, but superbly executed nonetheless. The narrator was icing on the cake.


----------



## turtle2778

Not only was I throughly impressed, but I was totally entertained. THAT was fantastic!! I loved it, the whole time I was like COOL, or WOW or Damn I WANT THAT!! Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## Otaku

Simply amazing - great work! So, how many wet costumes did you get this year?


----------



## MAD BOMBER

There is only one thing to say to that... I wanna be poison when I grow up!!!


----------



## Devil

That's great stuff..!


----------



## Bethene

simply awesome, I love the narriator, "what's is he building in there?" brillant! great lighting and sound, loved the jumping spider, what made him jump? I liked the strob effects! Basically, I love all of it!


----------



## poison

The Spiders are on a SCISSOR Mechanism and its hard to see in the video but they both spit a blast of water too. That really got even the adults. Just one more thing for your senses to deal with.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Adam makes awesome props that have amazing movement. My biggest mistake was buying large props which are cool to attract people but scare little. Movement seems to be the ticket and Adam has some of the best prop movement in the business. Plus his stuff is made well unlike many of the big boys.


----------



## Silent Requiem

absolutely outstanding!
i have to say, the flailing vampress was my favorite, although i really loved the narrator.might i also add, that your video quality was fifty-two times better than mine when i attempted to film my home haunt. (i have facebook^^)


----------



## HalloweenBob

Very cool video.

Did you write the script that the hanging skeleton recites? That is very good. Did you do the voice?

I see you have been building quite a bit in there!


----------



## poison

*Tom Waits*

No i wish i wrote the Narration. Its a very clever poem by TOM WAITS.
And thanks for you kind words.


----------



## Spartan005

That was awesome

And that thing at 4:00 was freaky as all hell lol


----------



## Horror off the Highway

Holy crow! I am in total awe over your haunt. I watched the entire time with my mouth gapped open!


----------



## Mazz

To date this is the best haunt video I've ever seen.Great job on the video and the props.The movement of the props and the sound f/x are outstanding!!


----------



## poison

Thank you sooo much!
Your kind words mean a lot to me! : )


----------



## BudMan

Ah Hell! First Dave the Dead, now this guy, F%$k me! Totally AMAZING!!! The talent here never ceases to amaze me. Someone should organize all of the talent here...DtD, Poison, GYM (anyone heard from him at all?), Halloween Bob, Zombie F, Undertakings, Doc, Lauriebeast, Otaku,etc., etc., and build a haunt that would put the mansion to shame.


----------



## Joiseygal

Very, very cool! So well put together! Kept me on the edge of my seat!!!


----------



## Just Whisper

Off the hook. It's all been said, but great job. I feel I stand in the shadow of greatness.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

that was amazing!!!1


----------



## poison

Thanks for your kind words!
It was soooo much fun to put together.
A fully automated show!
Like Disneyland on Crack!!!


----------



## scareme

First there's the totally cool props, to die for. Then the really great lighting and sound. And an awsome video. And then to find out you're a Tom Waits fan. I'm in love. Thank for sharing with us.


----------



## hlmn

Ok the Zombie screaming for his skin back was way to cool I must see more detailed footage of him


----------



## poison

*New Prop*

Here is some footage of his closest cousin....


----------



## Revenant

Now THAT prop is just plain sick.









I caught a video on youtube of Waits doing that piece in concert. It's enough to make the hairs on your arms stand up; it's really sinister sounding with the background "music".

Totally off-topic, but has anyone noticed that Heath Ledger's "Joker" sounded exactly like Tom Waits talking in interviews? I don't know if he ever mentioned it before he died, but he just about HAD to be using TW as a source reference when he made that character.

This is the bazillionth time I've watched this video! It never gets old. Hope I see you at TransWorld Adam!


----------



## poison

Thanks for your all you support.


----------



## oneshot

Dude, you RULE!

I can't stop saying, "What is he building in there... what the hell is he building in there..."


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

loved it again lol very cool not needed actors


----------



## Dragonomine

I'm floored. That's the most amazing display I've ever seen.


----------



## HauntDaddy

great job!!! bravo


----------



## ghubertu

You're producing what I can only dream about... fantastic work! A standing-O!


----------



## kprimm

Outstanding work poison. Your props are amazing and inspiring. If you ever decide to make a how-to dvd i would love to be your first customer.Awe inspiring work sir.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Excellent work, Poison! I brought my daughter by briefly one night as you were getting ready to open up. Didn't get to see all the cool stuff inside, but loved all the stuff in the front yard - I had to pry her away from the sidewalk! That Vampiress is one of the coolest animatronic props I've seen.

Hope you do it again this year!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

very very creepy...i think the jumping dogs were the best animontrics! it would be really cool to see how they work!


----------



## Warrant2000

Just...awesome!

Thanks for the ride, lady! LOL


----------



## RavensHollow

I'm a little late with with comment but.... That video was AMAZING. The haunt was amazing. The sound was amazing. Love, love, love it!! From now on this is what I will aspire to. Thank you for sharing!!


----------

